# Hereditary issues



## 20147 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello all, I (26 years old)have just been diagnosed with IBS and like evryone of you I am experiencing the common symptoms (very unpleasant). My girlfriend (23 years)of two years also has the same disease. Pretty weird.. What are the chances that two people have it? 15% x 15% = 2.25%! Pretty slim. But anyways we both have it. Problem is, we are serious about our rlationship and we are considering to tie the knot. But due to recent developement, we are uncertain if we should even stay together. We are both worried about the kids. Doctors are saying that it is 100% sure kids will have the disease. We both don't want that to happen!But I am not comformtable with the doctor affirmation, I find it uncomfirmed. After performing research, I haven't found any study that CONFIRMS the presence of IBS in the genes (DNA), or that it is hereditary.Has Anyone found anything about this topic???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know where they are getting the 100% for sure.They haven't even proven IBS is genetic yet, or what kind of genetic. There are some twin studies and even if one identical twin has it the other one with the same exact genes doesn't always have it. Some indicate more genetic issues than others, so there may be some genetic part to who is likely to get it, kind of like it is with heart disease or diabetes where they may have a little worse chance if both folks have it, but very very few things are 100% the kids will get it.I just participated in a study where they are looking at various genetic markers in IBSers and non-IBSers (about 2000 people total) so we should know a lot more in a couple of years once they get that all analyzed and published and stuff.While the odds sound low, remember it is the odds of any couple ever both having IBS that counts more than anything. It is like how many people do you need in a room before two have the same birthday. It's like the size of a normal high school classroom. Someone with your birthday is rare, but the chances two people have the same birthday is very high. So I think there should be lots of couples where both have IBS. Unfortunately that ends up being you.K.


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

What a silly argument.Don't let IBS hold you back, especially from a marriage. Like Kathleen said, it hasn't been proven that IBS is genetic.By the time your children are old enough to have IBS, at least in my eyes (of course some really young kids get it), there should be much better treatments.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

IBS might seem to run in families, but that may not be genetic. It might be some other factor.Until they find the IBS-gene, we won't know for sure if it's nature or nurture (a lot of people in the same family have similar eating, etc habits).Also, adoption? Frankly, I'm LOOKING for a girl to marry who has IBS. There's just an inherent understanding that comes with it. I won't have to explain why someone shouldn't lay on my stomach when I have an attack... I'd say you're a lucky guy!!!







Good luck.


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

personly i don't think it is 100% they will get it as there always a chance they won't get it! u could aways adopt but i think when u do have kids at least they have paerents who will help them get though it and know what the best medicne and etc ! aparently in the uk where i live 1 in 5 people will get ibs in there life time , no one talks about it though is a sort of a secret illness over here.go a head and have kids u never know they might not get it !


----------

